# Matson Line



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

The Mariposa and Monteray built in 1952. Would like to find the shipyard,and were they purpose built or laid down as naval vessels.

Peter Kiddell


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Hope this helps.............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Mariposa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Monterey


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The C4-S-1a Mariner-class ships were breakbulk ships originally operated for Maritime Administration (MARAD) under General Agency Agreements. The vessels were operated by civilian companies during the Korean conflict for logistic support. The Mariner class was a traditional house/engine-room center vessel, with 4 hatches forward and 2 aft. 

"In the early 1950s, at 563 feet and with 20 knots speed, the high speed single screw Mariner class freighters were the size and speed of moderate size passenger liners. Matson Lines was one of the first to realize this. When Matson Lines felt financially confident enough to restore its pre war passenger line from the West Coast to the Antipodes, they arranged with the US Government to adapt two "Mariner" freighters to the passenger trades, rather than build a pair of ships from the keel up. In 1955 and 1956, Matson purchased two for conversion. The first to enter service was the 14,812 ton Mariposa in 1956. The versatility of welding was instrumental in converting the rugged freighter Pine Tree Mariner into the luxury ocean liner Mariposa whose ports of call were exotic locales in the South Seas. She was followed by sistership, Monterey, in 1957. The Monterey was built as the Free State Mariner in 1952, and converted into a cruiseship in 1957. The ships were austerely, but comfortably, decorated and had ample cargo capacity. Known for excellent service and cuisine and carrying only 336 first-class passengers, they quickly developed a following." 

"In 1971, Mariposa and Monterey were sold to Pacific Far East Line, when Matson decided to concentrate on cargo operations. With the expiration of their government operating subsidies, both ships were withdrawn in 1978". For a short time both the Monterey and Mariposa was purchased by the Master, Mates and Pilots (Maritime Union) to operate in a bid to save their members jobs but both ships were eventually sold overseas. "Mariposa was sold to China and went through a series of name changes before being scrapped in 1996. Monterey eventually went to Mediterranean Shipping Company and was sailing Mediterranean cruises in 2003". 


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/mariner.htm
http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/Monterey 1956.html

Joe


----------



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

Surfaceblow, thanks very much for that info.remember seeing them in Auckland,well maintained and nice looking vessels.
Peter kiddell


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

They were indeed Peter and the season's greetings to you.
The Matson liners were my favourites during the fifties and sixties as the two vessels maintained a swift service between Auckland and America's West Coast.
I posted a tread about one of these ships a couple of years ago

Kinetic Energy

The power of a mass in motion, well understood by most of us but I have always remained in awe of the slow motion energy stored in a large mass such as a ship.
One of the most awesome sights that I have seen is that of the Matson Line’s SS “Monterey” leaving the port of Auckland in the 50’s.
Our little ship was berthed forward on Princes wharf east and Monterey was astern of us boarding passengers for the United States. As there was a very strong easterly gale blowing up the Harbour our departure for the Pacific Islands was prudently delayed but Monterey was a big ship and no doubt needed to keep to schedule so as the tide rose she attached tugs fore and aft to hold her clear of the wharf as she steamed slow astern toward the Harbour channel but as the ship’s superstructure poked clear of the partial shelter of Queens wharf to the east the wind took control and the ship was forced on to the buffer piles on the corner of the jetty. The tugs just could not hold her against the wind and as the stern tug was faring the worst the ship began a slow pivot with the hull pressed against the piles as a fulcrum
Seeing what was happening many of our crew raced down the wharf for a close up view and as she screwed around in very slow motion the piles began to smolder then burn with the intense friction of all that tonnage grinding past. The hull was so tight against the piles that they were snagging the lower deck water shedding “eyelids” fitted above each porthole and these were being sheared off with a loud “ping” as each set of rivets met their match. Meanwhile the pier structure was vibrating and trembling like a mini earthquake.
This drama seemed to last for a very long time, time enough for someone to ring the fire brigade and for an engine to arrive in time to quench the smoldering pile fire but eventually as the ship’s bow swung toward the wind the tugs managed to get the upper hand and pull the ship into the stream. She quickly dropped her anchor and waited until the tide changed and the wind moderated before steaming off after a hull inspection and with little damage other than plucked eyebrows and a lot of missing hull paint.
The hardwood piles, perhaps 2 feet in diameter, were ground down almost to a semi-circle

It was a good illustration of the powerlessness of man against the power of nature and all in slow motion.

There must be quite a few stories out there about ships taking control as minor man can only look on

Bob


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Surfaceblow: Just a minor correction, the standard Mariner class were 4 hatches forward and 3 hatches aft.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

You are right that the C4-S-1A had the three hatches aft. But the ones I sailed on only had two hatches aft. 
There were quite a few changes for the Mariner Class Vessels over the years that they were built. Pictured below is the The C-4 class President Roosevelt. 

Other profiles for the C4's Mariner Class vessels are at: http://drawings.usmaritimecommission.de/drawings_c4_ma_types.htm

Joe


----------

